# Over wintering



## SEMO-Cypr (Nov 10, 2018)

I have about 10, 2year seedlings of Pubescens and Kentuckiense that I have potted up and have gone dormant. Pubescens about 4 weeks ago and Kentuckiense just this week with a few outside still green! 

My question is should I bag and put the entire pot into my beer fridge or should I remove the plant from the medium, clean/sanitize and store that way? And if I clean/sanitize before I put them in the fridge what is the best method? 

Right now I have 4 plants of each in 2 separate a 8”x15” plastic containers and a few more of each in 4” pots outside.

Any advice is appreciated.

Thank you advance.


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (Nov 10, 2018)

I hope this works to post the picture. The entire year of the seedlings are on my page as well.

https://flic.kr/p/2a2GFKE

https://flic.kr/p/2bGeatU


----------



## monocotman (Nov 10, 2018)

Cyps do not like being repotted. I would put the entire pot into the fridge for the winter of you can,
David


----------

